# Look what i made



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

these are my first attempts at beading, they are made using semi precious gem stone wooden and tibetian silver beads, the little hand made hand charm is supposed to go at the back and can be easily taken off but i quite like it  

i'm thinking of selling some on ebay but i have no idea what to charge   any ideas ?

pam xx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow they are great   It might be worth looking what others sell them for


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow they look great. 

General rule of thumb for deciding prices is 3 times what it cost to make. That way you have 1/3 for materials, 1/3 for overheads and 1/3 for profit.

Let us know if you put them on e-bay as will go and have a look.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

They look brilliant!  Excellent work Pam!

Sue


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

They are fab


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

They are really nice hun  

Cat x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks guys, the pics really don't do the gemstones justice so i'm thinking of trying craft fairs to sell rather than ebay, plus i can sell my soaps and candles again too    

pam xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

They're great Pam. I love them. What sort of semi precious gemstones do you use? I would love to have something like this made from turquoise.

I think do both carft fayres and intenet aution sites. Perhaps you can custom make them to order too to help boost sales. 

I have no idea what to charge. Best I can suggest is that you have a look and see what similar stuff goes for on Ebay etc. and see if you can produce the same at a comparable price (+ postage).

C~x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi Caz

at the moment i have got 

Qinghai jade (green & white speckled)
Snowflake obsidian (black & white speckled)
Tigers eye (brown with gold streaks)
Indian Agaite (ranges from plum to dark green)
Red leopard skin (red, pink, black, white marbled)

and hopefully arriving today, i have

Black agate (pure deep glossy black)
Rose quartz (pinkk opaque)
Carnelion (rich red/orange)
Green averturine (opaque green with white speckles)

these are all approx 8mm beads, what sort of turquoise do you like ? there seems to be several different colours ranging from blue to yellow   i can get some similar to these but they are 10mm not 8mm which i don't suppose is that much different    let me know if you are interested and the kind of thing you like and i'll get you a price (as it's for you i'll do it for cost)  

pam xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yeah, turquoise just like them you have in the picture. That shade with the brown veins. I have a gorgeous turquoise pendant on leather thong just like that and I love it and have always wanted a beaded neckalce / bracelet and drop earrings to mix and match. Never been able to find anything like that in the shops. Turquoise is my birthstone; I used to hate it because I thought it was boring but I love it these days.  
Yes, go on then, work out a price for it; I'll convice DH to get me an early Christas / birthday pressie. 
(Oh, and next time I am up your way, collect in person!  )

C~x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I've ordered the stuff to make them Caz i'll have a go as soon as it arrives not sure how much it will be yet as i haven't seen the gems yet so i'm not sure exactly what it'll have on it iykwim but it won't be expensive   i'll look forward to you picking it up personally let me know when you're coming and i'll get the kettle on   

pam xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Ooh ta. kettle on and some Lincs sausages too to sausage sandwiches. You know we very nearly came up this weekend but DH decided to work instead. Soon though, very soon. Problem is, every time I'm up I don't want to come back again!


Well you have your first sale at least. It's a good start. 


C~x


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

oh Pam they are lovely!

Caz ... turquoise is my birthstone too    I have 3 beautiful pieces from DH as birthday pressies ... they always look stunning!  enjoy xx


----------

